
Technology: The Opiate of the Intellectuals (1969) - dredmorbius
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/1969/07/31/a-special-supplement-technology-the-opiate-of-the-/
======
dredmorbius
NYRB unfortunately only provides the first few paragraphs of the essay.

The complete work is difficult to locate online, though it's included as
chapter 57 of _The Philosophy of Technology: The Technological Condition: An
Anthology_.

[https://www.worldcat.org/title/philosophy-of-technology-
the-...](https://www.worldcat.org/title/philosophy-of-technology-the-
technological-condition-an-anthology/oclc/881104299)

[http://93.174.95.29/_ads/D9F5BD3A774BDD205AF63298D02EDB69](http://93.174.95.29/_ads/D9F5BD3A774BDD205AF63298D02EDB69)

